# Treasure’s Ultrasound day!



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Treasure has an ultrasound today at 1:30. It’ll cost $50. If she is pregnant, she is 3 months along as of today. Her kids stopped developing around this time in her last pregnancy. I’m hoping for pregnant with live kids. She is also very big around. I’m interested in if she’s having a few or just a chunky girl. She is my goat the gains weight very easily.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Good luck!


Thank you! I’m also excited to film the ultrasound for my tiny YouTube channel. I think it’ll be fun. If she’s not pregnant, that’s fine too of course. Healthy is the best outcome.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes, she looks a little heavier. Most does carry on their right side. The left is rumen. So Im always checkin for that right side bulge. Ill be lookin in about 3 to 4 months for my girls.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooh oooh... you gotta keep us update


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Is she the lighter brown and white one? Good luck! I hope she has twins!!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

We are PREGNANT!! They looked healthy, moving. More than one. Not sure how many. At least twins.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> We are PREGNANT!! They looked healthy, moving. More than one. Not sure how many. At least twins.


YAYAYYAYAYAYAYAYAY BABIEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Good girl!!!!! Woohoo!! She needs a treat now....lol


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I’m so happy. I want one to have blue eyes like their dad. Dad is Cowboy. If she has a blue eyed girl, I’m naming her Cowgirl. Obviously.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> I’m so happy. I want one to have blue eyes like their dad. Dad is Cowboy. If she has a blue eyed girl, I’m naming her Cowgirl. Obviously.


Awww! Lil Cowgirl lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yay...


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> Thank you! I’m also excited to film the ultrasound for my tiny YouTube channel. I think it’ll be fun. If she’s not pregnant, that’s fine too of course. Healthy is the best outcome.


What is your YT channel? I love watching fellow goat owner’s videos...


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Yay, congrats! I have a Treasure too 😊


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

EJskeleton said:


> What is your YT channel? I love watching fellow goat owner’s videos...


It’s R Corner Ranch. 😀 I have R Corner Ranch on TikTok as well.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> It’s R Corner Ranch. 😀 I have R Corner Ranch on TikTok as well.


Awesome! I will look into it!!!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Calistar said:


> Yay, congrats! I have a Treasure too 😊


Well, MY Treasure is cuter than YOUR Treasure. Neener neener and so on 🤣😜LOL

She came named that for St. Patrick’s themed I think.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY congrats. 🎉🎊🍾


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Congratulations! Hope all goes well!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

super exciting then super exciting to see healthy kids very soon!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Cant wait to see the blue eyed cowboys/ cowgirls! Congrats!!!!🥰


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks all! In the back of my head, I think two more months for something to go wrong…😩But it’s really comforting to have had the ultrasound done and not have to guess if she is pregnant. As of yesterday, the kids were alive and healthy. Chances are much better for these little ones.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

By the way! It was only $6 for the ultrasound. $30 for the visit. Total of $38 to know my goat is pregnant and healthy. It was also an 18 minute drive. Worth it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

That's great!! Congrats! 

I have a goal of one day buying my own machine. They have people that will come out to the farm and do it here but the vets don't. I think they charge $30-$40 maybe. I want to check one of my girls this year as she had large singles 2 years in a row so I want to be prepared if it's a single again. It's a nice option!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> By the way! It was only $6 for the ultrasound. $30 for the visit. Total of $38 to know my goat is pregnant and healthy. It was also an 18 minute drive. Worth it!


Wow.....I wish my vet was that cheap....LOL


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> Wow.....I wish my vet was that cheap....LOL


The last time I got a goat antibiotic there (Treasure had an abscess above her molars), it cost under $6. I gave her the shot myself though.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> The last time I got a goat antibiotic there (Treasure had an abscess above her molars), it cost under $6. I gave her the shot myself though.


Wow......Your vet......such low prices!!!!! I wish my vet would lower their price just a little bit😅


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Last night, Francis wasn’t acting herself. She looked big around and was having scours. She was still chewing her cud and burping, but seemed uncomfortable. She has dropped weight over the weekend. Very subdued and not interested in food like normal. Leaving food in the trough is NOT her thing! I gave her half a tube of probiotic and squirted some pumps of nutrient drench in her water last night. She’s perked up today. I am taking a fecal to the vet today because I don’t want to waste time trying to do it myself and playing vet with this. 😣 In the mean time, I gave her a dose of b gel, selenium gel, and electrolyte water. She had a dose of replamin gel a few days ago. Poop is like loose dog poop but not full liquid. I have corid, valbazen, and ivermectin 1.87% horse paste on hand. After doing some worming research on goatspot, I’m going to buy another wormer, like ivomec plus, if Tractor supply has it. I’ll post what the price of the fecal will be when I find out! Happy to have nice $$ livestock care here!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope things will be ok.

Let us know what the results are.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep in mind that Replamin Plus has a higher dose of selenium in it than selenium gel. So you don't need to give selenium gel if you are giving Replamin Plus.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Keep in mind that Replamin Plus has a higher dose of selenium in it than selenium gel. So you don't need to give selenium gel if you are giving Replamin Plus.


Oh! Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Positive for coccidia and strongyles. Fecal was $15. Valbazen was 30. She said to only dose once with Valbazen, but I thought you should redose that in 10 days. Same with Corid for coccidia. Otherwise you miss the ones that hatch, right?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Not to take over the thread, but is anyone else seeing a inappropriate picture on the front of this thread from the Home Screen? I’m using the app.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Boers4ever said:


> Not to take over the thread, but is anyone else seeing a inappropriate picture on the front of this thread from the Home Screen? I’m using the app.


I saw one at the bottom with someone who had just joined ask some spam related thing with a risqué picture that surely would lead to a sketchy website. I reported it as spam. It’s been removed, but I guess it’s still haunting the thread. Should I say that is Treasure? Or rather how she perceives herself? I almost replied to it with a pic of my buck doing the lip thing but didn’t want to encourage the spam.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

congrats you made my boring day a happier one! Lolol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Turn off preview pictures on the app. That was the only way I could get rid of that stupid picture.

No way for the spammer to respond. Putting a new picture on the thread should remove it in time.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

If I could photoshop the picture with my buck’s face I would…🤣If I upload a picture will it change the preview? I’ll try it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It should.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

That’s far more sexually appropriate.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Here’s a question actually related to Treasure: Should I trim her hooves and risk over stressing her or wait two months until she kids?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How bad will it stress her? I do go ahead and trim nails.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> How bad will it stress her? I do go ahead and trim nails.


She REALLY hates hoof trims. She fights it. Goes full 60 lbs rodeo. 🤠 If she goes full lunatic, I can just stop and finish the feet the next day I guess. Or power through.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

@Emrcornerranch how is Treasure doing? When is her due date? I have a Nigerian Dwarf due September 21st!!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Molly is going to be soon (hopefully) she's quite big. I'm trying to get rid of the spam picture!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Molly is going to be soon (hopefully) she's quite big. I'm trying to get rid of the spam picture!
> View attachment 211833


Happy kidding!!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> @Emrcornerranch how is Treasure doing? When is her due date? I have a Nigerian Dwarf due September 21st!!


Treasure is due September 28-October 5. She’s doing great! Getting bigger every day. I’m remembering how strange she gets with hormones. Sometimes she just doesn’t want to be around humans, and she normally LOVES to be pet. Sounds like they might be kidding right around the same time. I look forward to healthy kid photos!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

That's good to hear!! How fun, their due dates are so close together! It is pretty crazy how much their personality changes with hormones!! Luckily, Tilly doesn't seem to change much, and is still a super sweet girl. I plan on naming her kids with names that begin with "T", and I have had the name Treasure on my name list for a doeling!! I think it's a really cute name! 🥰 I can't wait to see what Treasure's and Tilly's kids look like!!

PS: Here's a link to Tilly's waiting thread https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/tillys-kidding-thread.222179/


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> That's good to hear!! How fun, their due dates are so close together! It is pretty crazy how much their personality changes with hormones!! Luckily, Tilly doesn't seem to change much, and is still a super sweet girl. I plan on naming her kids with names that begin with "T", and I have had the name Treasure on my name list for a doeling!! I think it's a really cute name! 🥰 I can't wait to see what Treasure's and Tilly's kids look like!!
> 
> PS: Here's a link to Tilly's waiting thread https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/tillys-kidding-thread.222179/


I try not to do same letter names too much, except Buckwheat and Barley but that was to stick with the crop theme. I did same letter names for my lizards as a kid. It’s too hard for my brain and my mouth to say the right names! Lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> I try not to do same letter names too much, except Buckwheat and Barley but that was to stick with the crop theme. I did same letter names for my lizards as a kid. It’s too hard for my brain and my mouth to say the right names! Lol


I can totally see that happening!! Lol! The only reason I'm doing the same letter is because I will not be keeping any kids. So, I'll only have to keep names straight for about 8 weeks! 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Omg! I do 1st letter of name as well!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> View attachment 211477


This pic reminds me of my dad when hes made LOL


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Omg! I do 1st letter of name as well!


That's great!
For me, it's helps me keep track of who belongs to who! 🤣 But if I'm keeping a kid, she will get a name that does _not_ start with the same letter as mama's name!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> That's great!
> For me, it's helps me keep track of who belongs to who! 🤣 But if I'm keeping a kid, she will get a name that does _not_ start with the same letter as mama's name!


I see! (i just do it for fun lol)


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

My same letter names would be limited to two goats. Maybe three. I couldn’t have triplets with same letter names. I _might_ be able to keep track of the mom’s same letter name and her twins.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Sunday will be 30 days before kidding. Hope everything’s still doing ok!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Look at em....


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

She’s been getting so loving. If I touch her even on accident while feeding her, her ears droop downward and she closes her eyes. If I don’t pet her, she runs her head on my hand. ❤


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aaawwww... that cuddle stage before the "dont touch me... i hate you... " big abnormal load stage


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

And Pearl hatched out two little peeps. So…Guess I’ll have even more turkeys for sale.😂They are so cute and fuzzy. A 3rd little one is poking through right now.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> View attachment 211969
> And Pearl hatched out two little peeps. So…Guess I’ll have even more turkeys for sale.😂They are so cute and fuzzy. A 3rd little one is poking through right now.


Aww! Go pearl! woowoooo!! .....Our male and hen turkeys could care less if they ever seen another baby turkey ever again lol..... they are very old..I think our male is 13?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> Aww! Go pearl! woowoooo!! .....Our male and hen turkeys could care less if they ever seen another baby turkey ever again lol..... they are very old..I think our male is 13?


My other turkey hen was/is? laying her eggs, but she has stopped sitting on them. She’s very fickle about nesting. If they hatch, it will because it is so hot outside that they hatched themselves. Pearl is a very dedicated mother bird. Sadie hasn’t raised a single poult. I intervened after 2 days to save the only one she ever hatched herself. I’m happy all my goats seem to be good mothers. It’s weird that some animals would just reject them or not care for them. Seeing Sadie poorly handle motherhood reminds me to be thankful for my momma goats being so great!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> My other turkey hen was/is? laying her eggs, but she has stopped sitting on them. She’s very fickle about nesting. If they hatch, it will because it is so hot outside that they hatched themselves. Pearl is a very dedicated mother bird. Sadie hasn’t raised a single poult. I intervened after 2 days to save the only one she ever hatched herself. I’m happy all my goats seem to be good mothers. It’s weird that some animals would just reject them or not care for them. Seeing Sadie poorly handle motherhood reminds me to be thankful for my momma goats being so great!


Well, I'm happy Pearl is a good mama! trust me.....Ive dealt with a bad mama goat before... She was my first full-blooded Nubian doe I ever had. I was so exited to see her babies....She had triplets, two girls & one boy....she didn't clean the boy off at all & he was dead when I found him. Wouldn't let the girls nurse.. i had to pull them to bottle feed & still lost them....they didn't get any of mamas first milk......so yeah, Bad mama goats is a BIG no for me..


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> View attachment 211969
> And Pearl hatched out two little peeps. So…Guess I’ll have even more turkeys for sale.They are so cute and fuzzy. A 3rd little one is poking through right now.


Cute! You should post in the Spring Chick chat thread.  I just bought my first turkeys as freshly hatched and shipped poults. 8 out of 12 survived and they’re about 3.5 months old now. Thinking I have 3 toms and 5 hens. They are characters. I’m glad you have a good mama. I hope most of mine are as we’re hopping to have them hatch and raise wee ones on their own. I love the nest idea. I may have to steal that as we have a lot of plastic barrels around here. 

And I’m super happy your goats are good moms. Can’t wait to see the babies!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

FizzyGoats said:


> Cute! You should post in the Spring Chick chat thread.  I just bought my first turkeys as freshly hatched and shipped poults. 8 out of 12 survived and they’re about 3.5 months old now. Thinking I have 3 toms and 5 hens. They are characters. I’m glad you have a good mama. I hope most of mine are as we’re hopping to have them hatch and raise wee ones on their own. I love the nest idea. I may have to steal that as we have a lot of plastic barrels around here.
> 
> And I’m super happy your goats are good moms. Can’t wait to see the babies!


Sadie kept finding places in the woods and had a battle with something her 2nd night on the eggs, so now I keep them in coops or cages when they are broody. The barrel is easy to clean should an egg explode…They like the privacy. It’s hard to get them to keep laying where you want them to. She was laying on these eggs and nesting while raising Pablo. He even probably incubated some! He slept on eggs. Dust bathed in the eggs…I believe he’s almost 3 months old. I have him separate now just in case he gets mean with his new siblings, but they seem drawn to his calls. She has 5 poults hatched now, and they look great. So far, none found a way to drown in the red waterer base filled with gravel from the road. The first 4 days, they try to find ways to die. We have the nesting cage wrapped in hardware cloth and zip tied tight. Any space you find has to be proofed so they can’t get out and die. I’m excited to see how many are hatched tomorrow!
By the way…my two girls have probably laid at least 160 eggs each. I think between Pearl and the incubator, we’ve hatched about 80 poults.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> Sadie kept finding places in the woods and had a battle with something her 2nd night on the eggs, so now I keep them in coops or cages when they are broody. The barrel is easy to clean should an egg explode…They like the privacy. It’s hard to get them to keep laying where you want them to. She was laying on these eggs and nesting while raising Pablo. He even probably incubated some! He slept on eggs. Dust bathed in the eggs…I believe he’s almost 3 months old. I have him separate now just in case he gets mean with his new siblings, but they seem drawn to his calls. She has 5 poults hatched now, and they look great. So far, none found a way to drown in the red waterer base filled with gravel from the road. The first 4 days, they try to find ways to die. We have the nesting cage wrapped in hardware cloth and zip tied tight. Any space you find has to be proofed so they can’t get out and die. I’m excited to see how many are hatched tomorrow!
> By the way…my two girls have probably laid at least 160 eggs each. I think between Pearl and the incubator, we’ve hatched about 80 poults.


That’s a lot of poults for two hens over the years! Getting them to nest where I want is my biggest concern. I do bring all my turkeys inside at night. They are in a habit of going to their enclosure a few hours before sunset (which I shut them in) and then I lock them in their large coop once it’s dark. But I know when it comes to nesting, they may not stick with the routine of coming in each evening, so I’ll be out there turkey hunting. Lol. Sounds like you have a lot of experience and now I have another person I can bug for advice when the time comes.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

FizzyGoats said:


> That’s a lot of poults for two hens over the years! Getting them to nest where I want is my biggest concern. I do bring all my turkeys inside at night. They are in a habit of going to their enclosure a few hours before sunset (which I shut them in) and then I lock them in their large coop once it’s dark. But I know when it comes to nesting, they may not stick with the routine of coming in each evening, so I’ll be out there turkey hunting. Lol. Sounds like you have a lot of experience and now I have another person I can bug for advice when the time comes.


AND that’s just since this January! They are both about a year and a half. This is their first laying year. 🙃 Pearl hatched 7 over the past three days. I’m waiting to find out if the other 5are going to hatch. Looks like none of Sadie’s will this time. Don’t be too tempted to put every egg in the incubator if you get one! Bahaha! They usually call back to me when I am searching for them but not always. The first spot was great! The top of a metal storage shelf. After finding a few eggs, we put a box with hay up there. It was perfect until they fought each other over it and decided to find other places.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow. That’s a lot of little ones in a short time. I really hope I can convince, bribe, beg them into good nesting spots. Sounds doubtful though.  We don’t have an incubator, so they’ll have to be broody if they want babies.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

How's Treasure doing?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Dandy, the brown/white one, is as tall as the adults! Her head is still small though.😂 Treasure is starting to get uncomfortable. She’s eating less and wanting to just chill somewhere in the pen. I think she’s feeling full of kids. She isn’t losing weight. I believe she’s snacking throughout the day.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I don’t know if she looks more like a capybara or a mini pony. She’s really expressive with her ears.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Capybara She has a very expressive face, a sweet temperament shines through. She's such a lovely doe, inside and out.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

She is such a sweet girl. Her big body, little legs look is more exaggerated with the pregnancy girth. 🤣 Cowboy has long legs, so her kids might be…less hamster-y. I mean it in the nicest way, Treasure! She has such heartfelt eyes. I’m so glad we got her. We got her because Shamrock and her needed to be bought together. Shamrock, her kids, and Treasure have their own beautiful family. It’s been really neat to see. Treasure and Shamrock have co-parented Kicks and Dandy. I’ll never forget Treasure tending to Shamrock while she was in labor, holding her head up and comforting her. 😭 What a wonderful experience for a goat owner’s first kidding! I’m sure Treasure’s kids will completely integrate into their world without any issues. Can’t wait!❤


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Your goats look so beautiful!! 😍 Sorry Treasure, but those pictures that your mommy posted do make you look a little like a Capybara! 😂 She really is such a pretty girl though!! I'm in love her coloring and her super sweet, expressive face! 🥰 Can't wait to see her kids! Now we just need pictures of daddy Cowboy!!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Lol. She does look like a capybara in those pictures. She seems like such a sweetheart and she is so beautiful. Can’t wait to see babies.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Cowboy before dirty rut. His lover-like best friend is Leprechaun/Leppy.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Cowboy on his screaming log. 🤣


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

First picture is the boys’ love shack. Something about bearded dwarf goats in a playhouse really pleases me. Second is Cowboy screaming in the rain after I feed them. He cries on his log every time I walk away. Looking forward to kids with waddles…Cowboy’s are so cute! I love how they are white and brown striped.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

My, what handsome boys you have!! 🤩 That picture of Leprechaun in the playhouse is great! I don't know why, but it's quite pleasing to me too! 😂😁 I also really like Cowboy's cool hairdo! He and Treasure are sure to have adorable kids!! Fingers crossed she gives you some with waddles!!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I also noticed the little trampoline in their pen....do they ever play or sleep on it?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I think it’s kind of fairytale-y. It’d be funny to have a statue of Snow White. They’d break it though! The trampoline used to be the place to be. They would fight over it, spoon on it…but that was SOO last year. Now their idle time is spent staring into each other’s eyes and flexing…And uh..other stuff. Actually, I can’t remember the last time I’ve seen them actually laying down at all? They are always standing every time I look at their pen. They used to sleep on the dented part of the green roof of the plastic cabin, but Leppy used that to jump over the fence. They were also starting to really damage its roof. Now there’s nothing near it to help them jump up there. Lep used to jump about 9 feet in the air off the cabin to jump the fence. 😱 “Nice form, but get back in there!” Kicks inherited his agility. I’m anticipating her ability to jump out of the goat pen when the idea occurs to her. She’s still small. Everything in the pen will have to be place carefully distanced from the fence. Dandy’s way too much of a chunk to get any air when she jumps. She’s like Aunt Treasure.


----------

